# Router Plate - Lead on Pin, Fit?



## Dibs-h (12 Oct 2010)

How tight or loose should a lead on pin be in it's hole? Interference or loose?

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## sometimewoodworker (12 Oct 2010)

Dibs-h":2ttl2dab said:


> How tight or loose should a lead on pin be in it's hole? Interference or loose?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dibs



Not Interference


----------



## barkwindjammer (12 Oct 2010)

Not loose

Cue Steve Maskery


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Oct 2010)

Don't they normally screw in :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dibs-h (12 Oct 2010)

barkwindjammer":2gghlyhm said:


> Not loose



So what diameter drill bit did you use?


----------



## barkwindjammer (12 Oct 2010)

I didn't, not built it yet
Steve Maskery would say " not too loose, not an interference fit-but a Goldilocks fit" 
My own opinion would be an interference fit with a roller on the shaft-after all its you thats going to be controlling the 'feed' :?


----------



## Dibs-h (12 Oct 2010)

8ollocks! Trust me to get both answers! Argh!!!

Good job I bought a range of HSS bits to cover tight as a ducks @rse fit to loose as a ........

Any other opinions.

Dibs


----------



## barkwindjammer (12 Oct 2010)

I dont think its anything to get too complicated about Dibs, a lead in pin means your doing the stuff kind of 'free hand', no fences etc, so any old bodge that gives you a 'painters mahl' into the bit will do-IMHO, keep your 8ollocks well clear and always wear safety glasses


----------



## sometimewoodworker (12 Oct 2010)

barkwindjammer":ix4ymxle said:


> I didn't, not built it yet
> Steve Maskery would say " not too loose, not an interference fit-but a Goldilocks fit"
> My own opinion would be an interference fit with a roller on the shaft-after all its you thats going to be controlling the 'feed' :?



An interference fit is not a good idea as you need to be able to remove the pin easily. The same goes for a screw in pin.

The idea of the pin is to guide the work at the start of a cut and so as long as it does not fall out it is OK.

If you are putting much pressure on the pin then your technic is probably less than optimal.


----------



## JoinerySolutions (13 Oct 2010)

Make one that screws in and cut a slot for a flat screwdriver for nipping up and taking out, last thing you need is a feed in pin the gets vibrated out!

For those of you who think it is only there to initiate the cut...shame.
The more contact area you have when doing curved work the better the result and safer too. Always leave the workpiece over length to allow for short grain roughness and to give added support at the end of the cut.
I have even arranged a lead in point when running some large mouldings on spindle moulders with ring fences, quite calming when the Wadkin EQ sounds like a Chinnook about to take off! :lol: They were big cutters.
Nice job though for an Austrian Schloss (castle).

Rob.


----------

